# PC für ca. 600 - 700 €



## Dragonred (17. Juni 2014)

*PC für ca. 600 - 700 €*

Hallo,

Ich brauche einen neuen PC und habe mal eine Zusammenstellung bei hardwarversand gemacht:
Kenne mich nicht so gut aus und bräuchte mal gute Ratschläge 

- Arbeitspeicher: 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9   ca. 65 €

- Gehäuse: FRACTAL DESIGN Define R4 PCGH Edition  ca. 100 €

- Netzeil: Seasonic X-Series Fanless X-400FL 400W passiv  ca. 110 €

- Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R7 250 Ultimate, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail  ca. 90 €

- Laufwerk:  LG GH24NS Retail schwarz   ca. 20 €

- Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87-D3HP, ATX   ca. 110 € 

- Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4440S Box, LGA1150  ca. 165 €

- SSD, Festplatte sowie Windows 7 besitze ich bereits.


Der PC sollte sehr leise/fast unhörbar sein und nicht víel Strom verbrauchen. 

Momentan spiele ich eher C&C Generals (also allgemein ältere spiele), was der PC dann locker packt, 
deshalb habe ich u. a. nur die Sapphire Radeon R7 250 Ultimate passiv in der Zusammenstellung. 
Trotzdem sollte er auch ein wenig für die Zukunft gewappnet sein und keine billigen/ältere Komponenten haben. 

Der Prozessor hat ja eine Integrierte Grafik: Intel HD Graphics 4600.
Kann diese als erstes in Anspruch genommen werden oder wird diese automatisch abgeschaltet,
sobald man eine extra Grafikkarte eingebaut hat? Oder gibt es solche Prozessoren mit Integrierter Grafik, wo das funktioniert?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2014)

Zwei Dinge sind an sich viel zu teuer, wenn Du für das Geld wirklich eine gute Spieleleistung willst für Deine 700€:

1) Das Gehäuse. Auch eines für 40-50€ wäre an sich im Betrieb nicht schlechter, du hast da höchstens vlt. nicht ganz so leise Lüfter wie bei dem teuren, aber da reicht - vor allem für nicht so starke Hardware, locker ein einziger leiser Lüfter aus, den man auch für 10€ dazukaufen könnte
2) Das Netzteil. Das ist halt passiv, also quasi lautlos. Aber für stärkere Hardware können die 400W eng werden, zudem isses viel Geld für ein Netzteil. Ein Markennetztreil mit 450-550W für 60-70€ wäre auch alles andere als "laut". 

Ganz allgemein frag ich mich, ob Dir bewusst ist, wie leise aktuelle Hardware inzwischen ist. Vor allem, weil Du wiederum bei der CPU keinen separaten Kühler eingeplant hast - dabei ist der Box-Kühler, obwohl er schon viel leiser als die Modelle von vor 5-6 Jahren ist, in einem modernen PC bei weitem das lauteste. Denn moderne Grafikkarten sind im IDLE quasi unhörbar, Netzteile ebenso, Gehäuselüfter gibt es wie gesagt auch sehr leise,und mit nem CPU-Kühler für 25€ ist der PC dann nochmal leiser. Ohne Spielelast rauscht ein moderner PC an sich nur noch leise vor sich hin. Wenn ich 1m weiter rechts von meinem PC auf dem Sofa sitze, muss ich sogar auf die LED schauen um zu merken, ob der überhaupt an ist  

Es ist halt so, dass Du für Dein Ziel "leiser PC" EXTREM bei der Graikkarte sparst, denn die taugt zwar für Generals locker, aber für andere, modernere Titel wird es damit nicht sehr spaßig werden. Und WENN es ein besonders leiser PC sein soll und Du mit dem Gehäuse und dem Netzteil auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, Dir die Leistung unwichtiger ist, dann MUSS an sich trotzdem noch ein CPU-Kühler her, weil du mit dem Box-Lüfter das "Silent" vergessen kannst zumindest bei Last.


Bei den CPUs isses so, dass Du bei eingebauter Grafikkarte nicht mehr die CPU-Grafik nutzt. Denn für die CPU-Grafik musst Du den Monitor am Mainboard anschließen, und wenn du das machst, kannst Du wiederum die Grafikkarte nicht nutzen, weil der Monitor dafür an die Grafikkarte dran muss. Aber es bringt eh nix, selbst der "Stromspareffekt" ist absolut minimal.

Apropos Stromsparen: da solltest Du es nicht übertreiben bzw. den Effekt überschätzen. Wie lange pro Tag nutzt du denn den PC, wie lange davon für Gaming? Wenn Du wirklich JEDEN Tag den PC für 12h nutzt, davon 1h Spielen bei Volllast, dann sind das mit einem sehr starken Spiele-PC ca 125€ an Stromkosten pro Jahr: c.a. 100W für Surfen, Office usw. und ca. 300W für Spiele. Mit Deinem Stromspar-PC sind es abseits von Spielen dann nur 20W weniger, in Spielen "dank" der miesen Grafikkarte ca 150W weniger. Das ergibt - WENN Du wie gesagt jeden tag im Jahr den PC 12h lang nutzt - eine Ersparnis von ca 30-35€. Das erkaufst Du Dir aber mit einer deutlich schwächeren Leistung, vor allem in neueren Spielen, wenn Du die mal spielen willst.


Ich würde an Deiner Stelle lieber nicht ganz so auf das Silent setzen und beim Gehäuse und dem Netzteil sparen, dafür dann eine stärkere CPU und vor allem bessere Grafikkarte, und noch nen CPU-Kühler nehmen


----------



## Dragonred (18. Juni 2014)

Also fürs Gaming an sich vlt 1 Stunde am Tag.
Der PC sollte leise sein und die Leistung ist eher unwichtiger.
Den CPU Kühler habe ich auch schon im Kopf gehabt, aber nicht hier erwähnt. Den wollte ich mir dann erst bestellen, wenn die Lautstärke entsprechend hoch ist. 

Hast mir schon sehr gut weitergeholfen. Danke dir.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2014)

Auch wenn du nicht viel spielst: mindestens eine R7 260X würde ich schon nehmen, denn eine R7 250 fällt da nur wegen ein paar Euro Ersparnis schon extrem ab. Die ist nur etwa halb so schnell, und das nur, weil du vlt. 30€ sparen willst. 

Hier zB Gigabyte Radeon R7 260X OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R726XOC-1GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  wenn überhaupt, dann wird die beim Spielen leicht hörbar sein. 

Und die modernen Netzteile sind ebenfalls echt leise, ich glaub nicht, dass Du  wirklich Produkte brauchst, die im Vergleich zu den heutigen guten  Standard-Produkten eindeutig "silent" sind    Da wird - wenn überhaupt - 100x eher der CPU-Lüfter das lauteste sein, und selbst den finden viele, die noch einen PC von vor 5-6 Jahren oder früher haben, eher "leise"


----------



## Dragonred (19. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mal ne neue Zusammnestellung gemacht:

FRACTAL DESIGN Define R4 PCGH Edition

LG GH24NS Retail schwarz

8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 <---- *ok?*

Gigabyte Z87-DS3H, ATX *<---- mit **Motherboards kenne ich mich fast garnicht aus, nur das vorne die USB Anschlüsse vorhanden sind und der Ram passt*

be quiet! Straight Power E9 580W CM 80+ Gold  < *sehr* *Leise laut PCGH*

Intel Core i5-4460 in-a-Box <---- *ok?*

ASUS R7260X-DC2OC-2GD5, AMD Radeon R7 260X, 2GB DDR5 < ---- *sehr Leise laut PCGH

UND wenn der Prozessor laut ist, noch einen Alpenföhn Brocken 2
*


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2014)

SATA-Brenner DVD müsste auch unter 20€ geben. Die tun sich auch nix, die sind seit Jahre ausgereift.

RAM ist okay

Board wäre auch okay, aber es gibt haufenweise welche mit genügend Anschlüssen für alles. Da ginge auch ein günstigeres, oder auch ein neues Model, zB das hier Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3, Sockel 1150, ATX  das hat hinten 6x USB und onboard Anschlüsse für 2x Front USB3.0 und bis zu 6x 2,0

Beim Netzteil reicht für Dein Setting locker die 400W-Version be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-400W 80+Gold  Die BeQuiet E9-Serie ist sehr effizient, und BeQuiet untertreibt mit der maximalen Leistung sogar - das heißt das E9-400W ist an sich so stark wie die meisten günstigeren Modelle mit 500-550W Nennleistung. Und so ein PC wie Deiner braucht nicht mal 250W im absoluten Maximum, selbst mit nem core i7 und einer 200€-Grafikkarte würde das E9-400W locker reichen, nur für ne strärkere Karte würde man dann die 480W-Version nehmen - aber 580W sind viel zu viel, selbst wenn es ein billiges Netzteil wäre. Wenn Du unsicher bist, nimm halt das 450W ohne Kabelmanagement: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-450W 80+Gold   oder "nur" ein L8-Modell, die sind auch sehr leise, nur nicht ganz so effizient, aber dafür sind die günstiger, das wird auch durch den Stromspareffekt nicht aufgehoben.


Die Asus Karte ist gut, aber die ist halt nicht auf Lager - die hier wird auch leise sein Gigabyte Radeon R7 260X WindForce 2X OC Rev 3.0, 2GB GDDR5  an sich sind auch die mit nur einem Lüfter meist leise, weil die 260X nicht schwer zu kühlen ist, aber mit 2 Kühlern isses sicher leise, da die zusammen langsamer drehen können als es EIN Lüfter müsste, um die gleiche Luftmenge wegzukriegen.

Aber welche CPU willst Du denn nehmen?


----------



## Dragonred (19. Juni 2014)

Intel Core i5-4460 in-a-Box oder Intel Core i5-4570S Box, LGA1150 sowas in der art


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2014)

Nimm lieber den i5-4570, der tray in in dem Fall auch günstiger als der Box, und du nimmst ja eh einen separaten Kühler: Intel Core i5-4570 3,2 GHZ Tray, 6MB Cache, LGA 1150, VGA   Der 4460 hat einen schwächeren Turbotakt, und der 4570S hat nen schwachen Grundtakt, das brauchst Du echt nicht, um Strom zu sparen.


----------



## Dragonred (21. Juni 2014)

FRACTAL DESIGN Define R4 PCGH Edition

LG GH24NS Retail schwarz

8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 

ASUS R7260X-DC2OC-2GD5, AMD Radeon R7 260X, 2GB DDR5 *ob Sapphire oder ähnliches, was halt verfügbar ist *

Gigabyte Z87-DS3H, ATX 

be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-400W 80+Gold 

Intel Core i5-4590 oder 4570, *was halt verfügbar ist, sind preislich paar euro auseinander*

So soll er dann zu 99 % sein 

Kostet ca 650 mit Zusammenbau und Versandkosten,


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2014)

Sieht gut aus, beim Board könntest Du auch ein etwas günstigeres nehmen, weil das mit dem Z87-Chipsatz an sich zum Übertakten gedacht wäre, aber es schadet auch nix


----------



## Dragonred (22. Juni 2014)

Gigabyte B85-HD3, ATX, Sockel 1150 oder ?


----------



## Enisra (22. Juni 2014)

nein, das war Herb genannt hat, einer mit einem H87-Chipsatz


----------



## svd (22. Juni 2014)

Für ein Mainboard mit B Chipsatz würd ich persönlich nie mehr als 50€ ausgeben, hehe.
Mehr als das ASRock H87 Pro4 brauchst du eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Dragonred (26. Juni 2014)

Vielen dank für euere Hilfe und den guten Ratschlägen


----------

